# Chinese snowblower parts



## Sulli68 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all. I have an import showblower bought about 3 years ago from the local HOBO (Home Owners Bargain Outlet) Was a great snowblower at a great price. The problem is that the cable to engage the drive wheels broke and I cannot find parts anywhere. I am not sure of the manufacturer of the unit. It is yellow in color. On the motor is Zongshen ZS168FB. It is a 6.5 hp unit. On the front of the unit it just says Snow Thrower and has 651Q on it as well. I am finding out now that the great price was not worth it if I cannot find parts. Any help finding parts or manuals would be very helpful. Or suggestions for finding a cable that would work. I did notice when I was at my local Sears store that the cable set up was very similar. Thanks for any help!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello sulli, welcome to *SBF!!* would this be what you are looking for
Snow blower (ZLST551Q/651Q) (ZLST551Q/651Q) - China snow thrower;snow blower;plow, ZMONDAY


----------



## Sulli68 (Feb 17, 2014)

Huh, I wonder why I couldn't find that. Anyway, is there any parts suppliers in the US, or do I need to try contacting the manufacturer directly. My local power equipment stores were no help so far. They just wanted to sell me a new John Deere or Toro which, while sounding good, leaves me with a fairly new unit that is very heavy to use a push snowthrower.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could get some steel cable at a hardware store as well as some cable clamps and possibly make your own cables. Maybe even piece your old cable back together.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That model number brings up a few sites but nothing that mentions parts. 

This site has a great picture of it and contact info (in China ).
.
Sell Snow Thrower(ZLST551Q/651Q) - Wuyi Zhouyi Mechanical & Electrical Co., Ltd
.
.
Is it just a steel cable that runs down the back or is it in a sheath ??
.
.


----------



## Sulli68 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have already thought about that as a back up plan as well. It is a small plastic coated cable that runs from the handle down around a little pulley inside the casing to engage the friction wheel. I saw a similar set up on a new craftsman unit at sears. I was wondering if the cable would be similar in length to just match them up. 

Ideally, I would like to find a parts supplier to buy the actual part for it. I have emailed the company in the link posted above, but as of yet have heard nothing back. 

Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Sulli68 (Feb 17, 2014)

The cable is a small diameter plastic coated cable with no sheath around it. When I get a chance, I am going to visit some local hardware stores to see if anyone carries similar cable so I can try to manufacture my own if I do not locate a parts supplier.

thanks!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

You can definitely find something like that. If not the big box store, your local place should have something.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds like stainless steel aircraft cable would work (aircraft cable is pre stretched) comes in coated or plain any good hardware store should have it in bulk.If they don't have coated you could use shrink tube,the hardware store should have bulk rolls of it. I've done the same HACK as on the donnyboy73 couldn't wait a week for the part(didn't think to do a video )anyway I used plumbing solder and here's the trick besides the methyl hydrate which seems to work is use new flux.You can carve any shape you need Hooks, studs etc out of a block of wood and probably last longer than the orginal


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

You could always buy a second machine and have lots of parts. Please remember this..... The cheap always turns out to be expensive. Good luck with your machine.


----------



## wil (Jan 1, 2014)

The cable from a bicycle derailler or brake might work..Or even cables from a 
motorcycle.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm working on one of these right now. Their basically clones of an MTD Snowblower. Most of the parts are the same. The cables are the same. The front gearbox and augers are basically the same. The Zhong Shen engine on them is the same engine manufacturer MTD uses on their blowers. It uses a 196cc clone very similar to the Predator and all the other clones. Think of the MTD's as cheaper snowblowers, well these are like the cheapest version of an MTD. The metal is super flimsy on these, I bent the housing a little bit lifting it in my truck. I would never personally by one of these. But if they sold for like $250-$300 new that isn't too bad. Need parts for one, pull up any 22 or 24 wide MTD and you'll find your parts for it.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Lets clear the air on this. You can buy a cable that you think will work, or you can MAKE your own. Some years back, I changed the carbs on an old Moto Guzzi and needed two new cables. I did a search and found companies that sold the components to make bicycle, motorcycle, clutch, etc. cables. You bought the braided or twisted cable, and a matching sheath separately by the foot. Ferrules, adjusters, and different shaped metal pieces (balls, cylinders, etc) were also available. End of problem. I made my own carb cables. The cable diameter and therefore strength varied as did the cover. Sorry, I don't remember the company, but pieces are out there.


----------

